# New Hypertherm PM 45 XP Plasma Cutter



## Buffalo21 (May 14, 2018)

Today, I bought a new Hypertherm PM 45 XP plasma cutter,  a 45 amp, 230 vac, single phase plasma cutter. I have 4 plasma cutters, all Hypertherms, a PM 30 (30 amp) , the new PM 45 XP (45 amp), a PM 65 (65 amp) and a PM 85 (85 amps).  The new plasma cutter, is a replacement for a older model, PM 45, that I sold after its 6 month stay in a sewage treatment plant (terrible job).

I ran the new plasma cutter for about an hour, cutting 1/4”, 3/8” and 1/2” plate , with ease. Along with the test cuts, I made some weld on lifting eyes, for a job that starts next month.


----------



## hss cutter (May 14, 2018)

love that machine


----------



## coherent (May 15, 2018)

I have a 45xp with a machine torch on a CNC table and it's awesome! Have fun with it!


----------



## Firestopper (May 15, 2018)

Great machines, I've been running a 1250 for some time both CNC and manually.  Its developed a slight regulator leak, but still cuts very well. 
Not clear why you require four machines, this machine can cut from 25-80 amps. including hi definition cups for detail work on thinner material.

Using it in manual mode.


On the CNC table.  1/2" AR500 range targets. 


Paco


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 15, 2018)

firestopper said:


> Great machines, I've been running a 1250 for some time both CNC and manually.  Its developed a slight regulator leak, but still cuts very well.
> Not clear why you require four machines, this machine can cut from 25-80 amps. including hi definition cups for detail work on thinner material.
> Paco



I have 4 machines, 1-2 are on jobs, at anytime, the PM 30 rides in the service van, one in the shop, there are times I wish I had 5 or 6.


----------



## Firestopper (May 15, 2018)

I see, your making money with those hypertherm machines. Excellent choice indeed.

Paco


----------



## Aukai (May 18, 2018)

I just bought a 45 XP last week as well, I previously had a 30, what a difference!


----------



## Alan H. (May 31, 2018)

firestopper said:


> Great machines, I've been running a 1250 for some time both CNC and manually.  Its developed a slight regulator leak, but still cuts very well.
> Not clear why you require four machines, this machine can cut from 25-80 amps. including hi definition cups for detail work on thinner material.
> 
> Using it in manual mode.
> ...


Paco, is that some sort of dryer on the air?   If so, what is it?

I have a Hypertherm as well and need to do something on drying the air to it.


----------



## Firestopper (May 31, 2018)

Hi Alan,
The pressure vessel has 10#'s  of desiccant (in a sock) along with a view port indicating any moisture via color change. I picked this up years ago (eBay) for under $50 new. I used this prior to incorporating a refrigeration dryer into the air system. 
I used toilet paper style filters with excellent results in the past, but they required servicing on a frequent basis. The refer system has kept out 100% moisture in the system by itself so this dryer is really not needed indoors. On a warm day when you have airlines on the hot ground the cold air could condensate prior to the plasma. By the same token, hot compressed air (no refer use) inside of air hose lying on the cooler concrete floor (indoors) will result in condensation. This is the most commonly cause of moisture in a shop IMO.  That said, managing your hoses makes a big difference. 

This is my example of the dryer I use. I normally only run the dryer when operations the CNC plasma table. The bi-pass valves allow me to keep the refrigeration unit offline for general shop work. I don't use it for painting either, only when the compressor is in continuous mode for heave CNC plasm work. 

The pre run 30' with auto drains work very well in cooling the hot compressed air prior to delivery.The shops air system is also a looped system.
the compressor tank is also equipped with a auto dump that keeps the tank drained of air. I have it set to dump every 45 min for 2 seconds.


To ensure I don't forget to turn off the switch at the end of the day, a traffic signal is used to remind me to kill the switch. The air dumps though the shops wall keeping it quiet. My last shop didn't have this and would crap my paints when she bleed off.


Way more information than you asked about Alen, but all pertinent non the less. The consumables on the mechanical torch cost me close to $50 to replace and moisture is the #1 killer of said consumables. 

Hope this helps.
Paco


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 31, 2018)

Iike Paco, I use a desiccant filter, I actually use 4 different types (sizes) of desiccant filters, depend on the type of cutting and the job length and job location, along with a standard water separator. My used refrig dryer burned up about 2-3 yrs ago, haven’t got around to replacing it yet. Unlike Paco, I don’t do any mechanized cutting, mine is all hand done.


----------

